# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Micro-Box Team Products تحديثات :  13/12/16_SEFlasher_V1.1.5.0_PRO 2 "Final Release" for micro box, "All Bug Fixed" here

## mohamed73

*SEFlasher_PRO 2 "FINAL RELEASE" for All our Users, All Bug Fixed, we have remplaced "OFFICIAL Link" everywhere  
Can download Direct from our Sw or go in this Link: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  NOTE: Who have Microbox with SAGEM/SE and SUPPORT Active or 1 YEAR Full, just download the Single version from above link of our Sw. 
For who have 3th Part Box, like Magma, Infinity, itc... Must need to  have Active "1 Year Full" and can download from above link or our sw  directly**   PLEASE LOOK OUR LAST NEWS :   10 YEARS ANNIVERSARY PRICES :  10 YEARS = 10 WEEKS OF PROMOTION !!  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  HTC PRO 2 Become STANDALONE :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

DONT FORGET !!!       
                ----              ----              ----               ----              ----              ----              ----               ----              ----              ----              ----               ----              ----              ----              ----               ----              ----              ----              ----     *
Dear MICRO-BOX users  
for our 10 YEARS ANNIVERSARY !!!! 
we will offer you the BEST PRICE EVER MADE !*    *10 YEARS = 10 WEEKS OF PROMOTION !!*  
MICROBOX FULL ACTIVATED - *100 Euros*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
MICRO-DONGLE - *50 Euros*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
HTC PRO 2 CABLE - *30 Euros*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
HTC     - *10 Euros*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Alcatel - *10 Euros*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
LG/ZTE  - *10 Euros*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
BB      - *10 Euros*   &   BB MEP0 - *10 Euros*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Sagem/SE - *10 Euros*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
1y Supp - *10 Euros*  &   2y Supp - *20 Euros*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
1y FULL - *50 Euros*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
MAGMA - *50 Usd*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
INFINITY - *50 Usd*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
SLBOX - BASIC *20 Euros*   &   FULL *50 Euros*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *BR
allumts*   *NB : LIMITED OFFER !! 10 WEEKS ONLY*  *P.S. : 8 Weecks are just passed, not lost more time with these "Best Price"*

----------

